# my friend z31 pic's



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

that z from Bahrain......
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice clean Zs


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sexy


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn nice! I'm in love with z31s.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice car......turbo?


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

no


----------



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice addition. Both of them have the hood from the 1984 and part of 1985 Z31 Turbo. Too bad none of them are really turbo though.
Nice cars


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

the red z turbo
but black no 

red z order from person in USA now this z in Bahrain
we have more z's from USA in my town.

i want z300 turbo from USA :thumbup:


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet rides. I always loved the old Z's...expecially the turbo ones


----------

